# What factor is it??



## Josh (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah. I see all these systema guys able to just totally dimenish even the most brutal attack. Whether it's a flurry or fists or multiple attackers trying to cut you up, whack you, you guys do something that relaxes you. Now of course, I know you must keep moving, move move move, but what is relaxing you and almost forces your movement to be in the right place and time? Thanks.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2003)

to move , one must first cease to be a troll


----------



## Josh (Sep 28, 2003)

Allright Taz. For one, you don't know what you're talking about. I haven't been on here in a very long time, I ask a question, and you act like a little baby saying, don't be a troll. Grow Up. What the heck dude? Tell me how that's being a troll? Huh? How?


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 28, 2003)

Josh
   Some people have long memories and surf more than this site. The question you posted does come off abit 'troll-ish' but I am, perhaps, abit more familiar to your writing style, and will extend the benefit of a doubt.
   Relaxation - to answer your question - is dependant strongly upon your breathing. Breathing is one of very few systems that the body has that are able to function with either conscious or unconscious control. That is why, when you look deeply into Systema or ANY of the writings of master level martial artists, this aspect is so greatly stressed.
   What forces you to be in the right place at the right time with the right response is a MUCH larger subject - one best worked in person. Breathing, though, will still be greatly stressed.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 29, 2003)

Josh..my apologies if your request is sincere....but you may want to change your nickname as we had a major trolling by a Josh on various sites...hmm

Two things relax us...one we do not fear being hit as we train to take strikes....two by removing all the emotion out of the situation we free our bodies from our minds and let the body do the thinking...our bodies like to move!


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2003)

Allright. Thanks. Guys. Yes, I just need to learn how to breathe right.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Josh,

Slow, incremental training increases sensitivity and helps one understand the relative speed and positioning between opponents. If you understand how your opponents moving, you understand how to address that movement. No need to pre-plan or memorize because you can then _be with_ your opponent at that time no matter how fast he or she is moving. The opponent tells you where to go with their movement. 



-Jackal


----------



## David (Oct 3, 2003)

Jackal - I love you. :-D  That was the simplest, nicest explanation I've seen.

-David


----------



## Jackal (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Dave.

Just so you know, Im already engaged. 

 


-Jackal


----------



## David (Oct 6, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*tears*

Okay, okay...who's next on the list...Arthur!  Jenn, move out of the way!

-David


----------

